# Thinks of which I would like to see less on AAAC:



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

*Things of which I would like to see less on AAAC:*

1) The word "rules" appearing in quotes. This is usually seen when the poster is believes his personal taste has been invalidated and is becoming defensive. 
Example:
Poster 1: I always wear a shirt when I wear a tie.
Poster 2: I don't have to listen to your "RULES".

We are all stones inside the AAAC pouch and over time, we polish one another. Often times I have at first felt bad about someone taking me to task for my tastes, but then later came around to trying somthing new and better.

2) Slim fit everything. I fear that tapered-leg syndrome is spreading everywhere. This look is the wide lapels of the 2000s.

3) "HAY GUYZ what sports coat would go best with JEANS?"

Feel free to add more / flame.


----------



## Beachcomber (Apr 6, 2008)

Never really cared for those long "what are you wearing" posts. Always seems a bit girlish.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

1. Posters who have zero interest in sartorial matters who post controversial and usually irrelevant or off-topic messages with the intention of baiting other users into an emotional response or to generally disrupt normal on-topic discussion. 

1a. Trolls, in general. 

1b. Trolls who can dish it out but cannot take it. 

2. Posters who ask for your input or ask what is the conventional wisdom or current etiquette relative to a certain item and then get mad when you tell them. 

3. Posters who joined very recently, started posting right away, have very few posts, have zero background on the subject in question, who then tell you what you said is the most ridiculous thing they have ever heard.


----------



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

Use of the world "gentleman."


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

hopkins_student said:


> Use of the world "gentleman."


I agree.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

hopkins_student said:


> Use of the world "gentleman."


I'm going to start using "groovy cat".


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

A third vote for "gentleman."


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

1. English English terms like "braces" or "waistcoat", particularly when: (a) used by someone who isn't English, and (b) used with the implication or explicit statement that the standard American English terms are incorrect.

2. Constant reminders that suits (or, even worse, "lounge suits") are casual dress.


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

jackmccullough said:


> 1. English English terms like "braces" or "waistcoat", particularly when: (a) used by someone who isn't English, and (b) used with the implication or explicit statement that the standard American English terms are incorrect.


Jack I use the word braces instead of suspenders but its mostly because when I say suspenders I think of clip on suspenders. Never heard anyone call them clip on braces. I have bad childhood memories of wearing army camo clip on suspenders hence my use of calling non clip on types braces.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

SuitUP said:


> Jack I use the word braces instead of suspenders but its mostly because when I say suspenders I think of clip on suspenders. Never heard anyone call them clip on braces. I have bad childhood memories of wearing army camo clip on suspenders hence my use of calling non clip on types braces.


This is correct...suspenders and braces are different.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> 1. English English terms like "braces" or "waistcoat", particularly when: (a) used by someone who isn't English, and (b) used with the implication or explicit statement that the standard American English terms are incorrect.
> 
> 2. Constant reminders that suits (or, even worse, "lounge suits") are casual dress.


Total agreement, especially with using the term "lounge suit" if you aren't English. And yes, a suit is not casual wear in the United States.

Cruiser


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Orsini said:


> Posters who joined very recently, started posting right away, have very few posts, have zero background on the subject in question, who then tell you what you said is the most ridiculous thing they have ever heard.


There is a story about a man playing golf. The golf course bordered a field where a woman was riding a horse. The golfer was playing a lie near the fence separating the two when the woman on the horse rode by and was having trouble controlling the horse. When the golfer tried to shout a suggestion to her she angrily responded that he should just hit his little white ball and she would handle the horse. Unknown to this know it all woman the golfer was two time Triple Crown winner Eddie Arcaro.

The moral: Just because you haven't seen the guy ride a horse yourself doesn't mean he is not knowledgable about horses. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

No waistcoats, braces, lounge suits or gentlemen? Cripes! What will become of us if we are stripped of our pretensions?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

People bitching about what they don't like or want changed about the board; or worse starting petitions. Generally people who try to tell other people what do to do, how to live, or how to run their business.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

ksinc said:


> People bitching about what they don't like or want changed about the board; or worse starting petitions. Generally people who try to tell other people what do to do, how to live, or how to run their business.


AH ha...the truth comes out, you really are an anarchist - :devil:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

mpcsb said:


> AH ha...the truth comes out, you really are an anarchist - :devil:


ROFL!

Well, more and more each day it seems.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Racehorses are trained to do only two things; go very fast and in one direction. This is why you see them being led by an outrider in a very secure WESTERN SADDLE. Horses who fail at racing and lucky enough to be resold have to be retrained to A. have brakes, B. have manners C. not be scared to death of doing anything under saddle without a fence as security blanket. The woman very possibly had an ex racetrack TB who was acting up because of Eddie Acaros. In the words of another Horseman, " What happened before that happened?" The real lessson of this story, and applicable to the board is nobody questions what 'happened' to people before we all post lame or inarticulate comments and start shouting ( first rule of horsemanship, do not distract the horse from his rider.)


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Orsini said:


> 2. Posters who ask for your input or ask what is the conventional wisdom or current etiquette relative to a certain item and then get mad when you tell them.


Good one. If you have made up your mind on something already, do not post merely to seek validation. Most times, you will not find it!

Along the lines of ksinc, people throwing hissy fits or making big dramatic exits (usually more than once).

I find sometimes in the FF things are either:

a) So esoteric as to have little use even for the average clothes horse
b) So plebian as to have little use for the average clothes horse.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

(1) beige
(2) gray/grey


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

Cruiser said:


> There is a story about a man playing golf. The golf course bordered a field where a woman was riding a horse. The golfer was playing a lie near the fence separating the two when the woman on the horse rode by and was having trouble controlling the horse. When the golfer tried to shout a suggestion to her she angrily responded that he should just hit his little white ball and she would handle the horse. Unknown to this know it all woman the golfer was two time Triple Crown winner Eddie Arcaro.
> 
> The moral: Just because you haven't seen the guy ride a horse yourself doesn't mean he is not knowledgable about horses. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Yeah, but you should just keep your mouth shut and not offer unsolicited advice. I pass dozen of people a week cycling that have bizarre pedaling technique. But if they don't ask for help, I won't offer it because they won't appreciate it anyway.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Good one. If you have made up your mind on something already, do not post merely to seek validation. Most times, you will not find it!


Thank you. We seem to see this over and over...



Wayfarer said:


> Along the lines of ksinc, people throwing hissy fits or making big dramatic exits (usually more than once).


Especially when they solemnly swear never to return, then do, and go back to their old trolling ways...


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

I like to know the rules, but rules have limited places, beyond that they are useles. So, why do some shove the rules as though they belong everywhere?

When people throw temper tantrums you get to see their character. Sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

android said:


> Yeah, but you should just keep your mouth shut and not offer unsolicited advice. I pass dozen of people a week cycling that have bizarre pedaling technique. But if they don't ask for help, I won't offer it because they won't appreciate it anyway.


I see a big difference in seeing someone pedaling a bike in a bizarre manner and seeing someone who appears to be in trouble on a horse. I agree that the former would just be meddling and you should mind your own business. The latter, on the other hand, could potentially lead to serious injury or death if the person is in over their head. If you see someone who you think might be drowning would you leave them be because it is possible they aren't actually drowning and wouldn't appreciate your help.

I don't see the analogy between the two. In the situation I mentioned Arcaro didn't know if the woman was going to be able to get the horse under control or not.

Cruiser


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> I see a big difference in seeing someone pedaling a bike in a bizarre manner and seeing someone who appears to be in trouble on a horse. I agree that the former would just be meddling and you should mind your own business. The latter, on the other hand, could potentially lead to serious injury or death if the person is in over their head. If you see someone who you think might be drowning would you leave them be because it is possible they aren't actually drowning and wouldn't appreciate your help.
> 
> I don't see the analogy between the two. In the situation I mentioned Arcaro didn't know if the woman was going to be able to get the horse under control or not.
> 
> Cruiser


Not getting into the fight, but an observation. If a woman has time to make such an extravagant statement, she probably is not jeporady of life and limb.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Not getting into the fight, but an observation. If a woman has time to make such an extravagant statement, she probably is not jeporady of life and limb.


I don't think there was any extravogant statement until after she had brought the horse under control. I wasn't there but as I understand it the horse was up against the fence and had reared up a couple of times as she struggled to calm him. Arcaro was on the other side of the fence and tried to shout something to her when it appeared she was in trouble. Her statement to him was made after the horse had calmed down.

Cruiser


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Less Arguements.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> I don't think there was any extravogant statement until after she had brought the horse under control. I wasn't there but as I understand it the horse was up against the fence and had reared up a couple of times as she struggled to calm him. Arcaro was on the other side of the fence and tried to shout something to her when it appeared she was in trouble. Her statement to him was made after the horse had calmed down.
> 
> Cruiser


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

The horse has 2 defensive and 2 offensive choices when frightened. It will run or rear ( there's a lion on my back or in front of me) or kick and bite. If your horse is rearing you can kick free of your stirrups, drop reins, grab mane and leaning forward. This will insure you'r dropped, or thrown back and off to the side instead of forward. This forward toss is what crippled Christopher Reeves. If you decide to stay with your mount ( or, in the similar situation sitting upon a vehicle ) the proper resolution to rearing is to vigorously kick, spur or signal via voice or whip your horse to go forward. 99.99% of all situations; loading into a float/trailor, jiggy jogging, shying, rubbing the rider into a fence ( the fence bound animal I described earlier) are resolved simply by getting the horse to move forward. This A. establishes your control and B. breaks the animal's concentration ( except a backbreaking, ill fitting saddle or a hamfisted rider with a aggressive 'correction' bit,that .01% I know of.) Anyone who watches racing should remember those disorganised moments getting horses into the loading gate ( some refuse- see go forward above) or in fact rear in the confines. It is only that brief moment when they are settled in that the gate breaks with our one way, one direction throttle jockeys --- AND THEY'RE OFF. I've seen races when loading the horses took longer than the race itself. Now that is an exhibition in equestrianism. There is an old english hacking term for physically crowding or offering unsolicitated advice to another rider, ' riding in their pockets.'


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Look guys, lets just drop the whole thing on horses. It was just a story that I thought fit in with a post, nothing more. Heaven knows I've read through enough mindless dribble from Kav. And I say that in the nicest way.

Wayfarer, I don't know what  means in your world but I don't really care.

And Kav, I will concede that you know more about horses than the greatest jockey that ever lived. Fair enough? What I can't help but wonder is why you haven't been able to translate your vast knowledge about everything in the world into some semblance of fame and/or fortune. I would think that a smart guy could do that.

Now, why don't you guys go tag team somebody else for a change. Do you really find little ole me that interesting? Apparently so. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> Look guys, lets just drop the whole thing on horses. It was just a story that I thought fit in with a post, nothing more. Heaven knows I've read through enough mindless dribble from Kav. And I say that in the nicest way.
> 
> Wayfarer, I don't know what  means in your world but I don't really care.
> 
> ...


If no one else, your argument that you don't want to argue convinced me.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Along the lines of ksinc, people throwing hissy fits or making big dramatic exits (usually more than once).


h-bomb? I dunno.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> Wayfarer, I don't know what  means in your world but I don't really care.


Pretty much what I figure it means in everyone's world.



Cruiser said:


> Now, why don't you guys go tag team somebody else for a change. Do you really find little ole me that interesting? Apparently so. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


LOL. You certainly do not take a team to take on and really, none of us cares about you enough to act in unison. The Cruiser bullshyte calling was just all spontaneous :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

ksinc said:


> h-bomb? I dunno.


RSS-bomb? :devil:


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I've wondered about it myself Cruiser. One day this old packer I rode the Canyon with asked me to join him for breakfast. We met at this town rapidly being sandblasted back into desert on the north rim. In the greasy spoon over pig gravy, biscuits and burnt coffee he looked around, leaned over and whispered " We had to hire this black girl."


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Kav said:


> I've wondered about it myself Cruiser. One day this old packer I rode the Canyon with asked me to join him for breakfast. We met at this town rapidly being sandblasted back into desert on the north rim. In the greasy spoon over pig gravy, biscuits and burnt coffee he looked around, leaned over and whispered " We had to hire this black girl."


You should write some stories about this stuff and get paid good money instead of burning off time trading barbs with...super trolls...


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Hpkins student/Laxplayer!!*

Hey, cool cats, how are ya?

I am sorry, have alway used this term, will not do it anymore. I have a great deal of Army English, I can incorporate.

LOL

Nice day my friends


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> RSS-bomb? :devil:


What about The H(Howard)-Bomb.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Orsini said:


> You should write some stories about this stuff and get paid good money instead of burning off time trading barbs with...super trolls...


Orsini, I'm getting a little tired of this never ending troll crap from you. I don't call you names.

Cruiser


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Members belittling newbies because of their tastes for designer clothing. This is Ask Andy About Clothes, not Ask Andy About Bespoke But We Will Tolerate Quality Canvassed OTR Clothes. 

I have seen people post here excited about their new purchase, only to be driven away by blowhards who preach about fusing or the sins of designer clothes.


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Beachcomber said:


> Never really cared for those long "what are you wearing" posts. Always seems a bit girlish.


Nop, it's the best way to learn something and to share experience:teacha:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I actually don't agree with everything everyone posts, but would not change much.

In a perfect world, I think we would avoid letting people think that excessively dandy items of wear are appropriate for interviews or for people who will end up being ridiculed in their average day-to-day situations.

However, what people wear is up to them to decide, most of the time.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> There is a story about a man playing golf. The golf course bordered a field where a woman was riding a horse. The golfer was playing a lie near the fence separating the two when the woman on the horse rode by and was having trouble controlling the horse. When the golfer tried to shout a suggestion to her she angrily responded that he should just hit his little white ball and she would handle the horse. Unknown to this know it all woman the golfer was two time Triple Crown winner Eddie Arcaro.
> 
> The moral: Just because you haven't seen the guy ride a horse yourself doesn't mean he is not knowledgable about horses. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Good story Cruiser, Thanks!

Kav, your horse stories are your stories only. Pitching in with your ideas is fine, but they should never put down a better horse riders advice.

During tense times one hears what others say, what one chooses to do in those times knowbody knows until they do it.

The lady in the story is rude showing her childishness.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

WA, I would be fascinated to hear exactly what our jocky yelled. 'A better' horserider is different from a better horseman. It takes skill and training to pilot 1200 odd pounds of juvenile horseflesh at speed around a fenced oval. It also takes skill and training to take a mule string down past the Vishnu of the Grand Canyon, drive a Four in Hand, hold horses in the surf at midnight from a Malibu Wildfire with sparks raining down or physically and mentally rehabilitate a stallion kept locked in a barn for over a year without exercise or sunlight. I've done this, and I know for certain tommorow I'll learn more about horses, sometimes from a 12 Y/O girl, a 98 y/o cavalryman or a blind appy. One thing I know, and has been instilled in me from day one. You NEVER ,EVER shoot your mouth off at a rider in the middle of a potential wreck. A rider, any rider should concentrate on the situation and never be distracted. I was taught this by no less than Tom Dorrance. Look him up.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> ...


A Ferengi, a Breen, and a Calamarain "walk" into a bar.

The bartender is a Coalescent Being.

None of them is "wearing" a cheap black suit from JC Penny...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Orsini said:


> None of them is "wearing" a cheap black suit from JC Penny...


So I have a suit from J.C. Penney. Actually I have two, one navy and one charcoal. So what? How does that make me a troll? What an elitist, snobbish comment. And for what it's worth all of my tailored clothing, regardless of origin or price point, has been expertly altered to fit and look very nice.

I don't call you fatso or tubby, why do you insist on calling me a troll?

Cruiser


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AAAC used to be a kinder and gentler place, a more civil environment for a pleasant discussion about clothes and a few other issues. It seems to me, to be losing that small group charm and appeal. Boy, I sure would like to see less acrimony, the elimination of personal attacks and a return of that sense of camaraderie! :icon_smile:


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Another thing I would definitely like to see less of on AAAC is personified to a T in this thread. Over 50% of the posts have absolutely nothing to do with the original thread's intent. It's like bicker-fest down at the bingo hall for Christ's sake.


----------



## Mr. Chatterbox (May 1, 2005)

Things of which I would like to see less on AAAC: 

THE INTERCHANGE! :devil:


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> AAAC used to be a kinder and gentler place, a more civil environment for a pleasant discussion about clothes and a few other issues. It seems to me, to be losing that small group charm and appeal. Boy, I sure would like to see less acrimony, the elimination of personal attacks and a return of that sense of camaraderie! :icon_smile:


+1



gnatty8 said:


> Members belittling newbies because of their tastes for designer clothing. This is Ask Andy About Clothes, not Ask Andy About Bespoke But We Will Tolerate Quality Canvassed OTR Clothes.
> 
> I have seen people post here excited about their new purchase, only to be driven away by blowhards who preach about fusing or the sins of designer clothes.


You've got a point. Getting newbies interested in the nuances of traditional clothes would be a good thing. But even I get that knee jerk reaction when words such as "Kenneth Cole" come up. What to do, what to do...



gnatty8 said:


> Another thing I would definitely like to see less of on AAAC is personified to a T in this thread. Over 50% of the posts have absolutely nothing to do with the original thread's intent. It's like bicker-fest down at the bingo hall for Christ's sake.


Yeah, but sometimes it's fun to observe the torturous path a thread can take.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Mr. Chatterbox said:


> Things of which I would like to see less on AAAC:
> 
> THE INTERCHANGE! :devil:


As a pledge of goodwill, I shall remove the large men from your dwelling that force you to view the Interchange. 

There is a quite simple way for you to have 100% less Interchange...


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

All of cruisers posts and some of kavs posts.

MrR


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I have more than once claimed Mea Culpa for 'inartfull' posts and apologised. I have hurt individuals and felt remorse. I have also myself called for a greater, and impartial monitoring, if not elimination of the Interchange. But if someone makes a comment I find issue with, I will reply. I believe in seeking the truth, no matter how painfull even to my own presuppositions. To quote Edward Abbey, " If I have failed to insult anyone, I apologise."


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

less political arguements.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> ...I don't call you fatso or tubby...


Looks like you just did...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Orsini said:


> Looks like you just did...


Hey, I've asked you nicely to stop calling me names. I've done nothing to you and I've tried to be a contributing member of the forum, yet you persist in calling me a troll. You're the one setting the rules on this.

Cruiser


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> ...I've done nothing to you...


You are still breathing.


----------



## Mr. Chatterbox (May 1, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> As a pledge of goodwill, I shall remove the large men from your dwelling that force you to view the Interchange.
> 
> There is a quite simple way for you to have 100% less Interchange...


I am afraid it is my own weakness. It is like witnessing a train wreck. I fear I cannot look away.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Kav said:


> WA, I would be fascinated to hear exactly what our jocky yelled. 'A better' horserider is different from a better horseman. It takes skill and training to pilot 1200 odd pounds of juvenile horseflesh at speed around a fenced oval. It also takes skill and training to take a mule string down past the Vishnu of the Grand Canyon, drive a Four in Hand, hold horses in the surf at midnight from a Malibu Wildfire with sparks raining down or physically and mentally rehabilitate a stallion kept locked in a barn for over a year without exercise or sunlight. I've done this, and I know for certain tommorow I'll learn more about horses, sometimes from a 12 Y/O girl, a 98 y/o cavalryman or a blind appy. One thing I know, and has been instilled in me from day one. You NEVER ,EVER shoot your mouth off at a rider in the middle of a potential wreck. A rider, any rider should concentrate on the situation and never be distracted. I was taught this by no less than Tom Dorrance. Look him up.


So you would ride a train off the cliff instead of listening to somebody yelling jump? Tom Dorrance is one of many great horsemen, do you exclude the others? Perhapes it deals with personality types. Some it is best not to listen while for others listening is better. I guess it depends on how a person processes info. Sometimes in dicey moments a second can seem like an hour or more, and each incidence is different. I'm sure sometimes I listen and sometimes I don't. There have been times I wished I listened better to the stranger. Anyway, the lady was rude.

Have you ever gone horse camping where the pack horses travel up the trail on there own untethered?


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Orsini said:


> You are still breathing.


That's pretty over the line... even by interchange standards.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Mr. Chatterbox said:


> I am afraid it is my own weakness. It is like witnessing a train wreck. I fear I cannot look away.


Why would you want to remove something from everyone else due to your own internal weakness? I guess I will never understand such urges. IMO, the only thing worse than that is realizing you will not get the Interchange closed, or your nemesis banned, so you quit in a huge, protracted, melodramatic huff and then go whine about things on another Board.


----------



## Mr. Chatterbox (May 1, 2005)

I am sorry but I have never said that I wanted to "remove" the Interchange. The question was "Thinks (sic) of which I would like to see less on AAAC?" My answer was "The Interchange." That I have the ability to make my answer a reality is quite evident to me.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Mr. Chatterbox said:


> I am sorry but I have never said that I wanted to "remove" the Interchange. The question was "Thinks (sic) of which I would like to see less on AAAC?" My answer was "The Interchange." That I have the ability to make my answer a reality is quite evident to me.


My apologies then. I took:



Mr. Chatterbox said:


> Things of which I would like to see less on AAAC:
> 
> THE INTERCHANGE! :devil:


to mean you would like to see the Interchange removed. Sorry about the mistake, but I think you can see why I read it that way.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Many pack strings are moved with each animal free to pick their own pathway. One packer will ride the lead mare .Horses and mules will instinctively follow the lead, or 'bell mare.' I am going to shove my VHS tape of THE ROUNDERS with Glenn Ford and Henry Fonda into the TEEVEE, brew some bad coffee in my speckleware camp percolator, open a can of beans and bacon with my fence pliers and don my John B in case anyone mistakes me for a golfer looking into my window. I'd so hate to be rude.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

eh...I dunno...it seems to me that if you have a problem with certain aspects of AAAC, the answer is real simple...

I took a break from the fora (and frivolous websites in general) to go traveling (I was gonna wait for my b-day, but what the hell...none of us are guaranteed tomorrow...right??? I'll go somewhere else fun for my b-day, but that's neither here nor there) any-who...I think that when you step away it's very for a second to do something productive, it's very easy to put it into perspective...please, for your own sakes...do not take it too seriously...

that being said...to answer the OP...I'd like to see less of alot of these [email protected]$$es (who must have NO life outside of AAAC) who have to contradict every single thing that everybody says...or the ones who have to go tell on people because they might have said something mean to them on an *INTERNET FRICKIN MESSAGEBOARD*...it's like...wow...get a life...it's almost as annoying as the guys who have to act like somebody is commiting a mortal sin by wearing jeans and sneakers...but that's just how I see it...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey gabba, I wondered where you were. It's good to see a voice of reason return. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

less back and forth arguments.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> eh...I dunno...it seems to me that if you have a problem with certain aspects of AAAC, the answer is real simple...
> 
> I took a break from the fora (and frivolous websites in general) to go traveling (I was gonna wait for my b-day, but what the hell...none of us are guaranteed tomorrow...right??? I'll go somewhere else fun for my b-day, but that's neither here nor there) any-who...I think that when you step away it's very for a second to do something productive, it's very easy to put it into perspective...please, for your own sakes...do not take it too seriously...
> 
> that being said...to answer the OP...I'd like to see less of alot of these [email protected]$$es (who must have NO life outside of AAAC) who have to contradict every single thing that everybody says...or the ones who have to go tell on people because they might have said something mean to them on an *INTERNET FRICKIN MESSAGEBOARD*...it's like...wow...get a life...it's almost as annoying as the guys who have to act like somebody is commiting a mortal sin by wearing jeans and sneakers...but that's just how I see it...


Gabba,

I won't contradict, but I will disagree. There are times that people go over the line and a moderator should step in before a thread gets completely out of hand. Actually, I'd like to see a little more of it as I, like eagle2250, don't care for the complete lack of civility that sometimes erupts. I didn't join AAAC to take out my anger on others and, with the possible exception of the late, lamented Francis, don't have an axe to grind with anyone.

As for jeans with sneakers, after age 30, how much could be said about the subject....


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> blah, blah, blah...





Cruiser said:


> Hey gabba, ...
> 
> Cruiser


These would be a good start.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

EL72 said:


> These would be a good start.


Case in point...here we see an example of somebody who takes an internet message board waaaaay too seriously...kinda makes one wonder about what kind of quality of life such a person has...but whatever...

...now, I'm sure that somehow *I'm* the @$$hole for responding to this unsolicited attack...go ahead and tell on me son...


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Mr. Chatterbox said:


> Things of which I would like to see less on AAAC:
> 
> THE INTERCHANGE! :devil:


Hear Hear!
I dare say it has done more damage, or at least as much damage,
as all the post about who really cares what you wear or how it is made!!

After all, in reality, we were all brought together to speak about coffee beans, T shits and jeans.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Case in point...here we see an example of somebody who takes an internet message board waaaaay too seriously...kinda makes one wonder about what kind of quality of life such a person has...


:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big: I agree.

The way some react you would think this forum was devoted to curing cancer or finding a path to world peace. When you start wishing for people to die or call them denigrating names just because of their clothing selections, one can't help but wonder how they respond to really serious stuff. You know, like which way the toilet paper is supposed to be put on the dispenser. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big: I agree....
> You know, like which way the toilet paper is supposed to be put on the dispenser. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Don't be ridiculous! It should always come off the role...from the top. :icon_smile:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Don't be ridiculous! It should always come off the role...from the top. :icon_smile:


Hey, I agree. You may not know diddly squat about pizza (pineapple??), but you do know your stuff when it comes to toilet paper. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

How many times are you going to find cause for mentioning Jan Libourel's comment `and your manly man victory in his withdrawal from this forum? My God, your compulsive repetitive behavior is like a 13 y/o who found an old Penthouse with sticky pages in a trashcan or the Alien polishing the skulls and vertebrae of Danny Glover and Hugo Chavez. It would be funny, were it not for the equaly sticky and polished replies of foul when your missives are 'taken out of context' or whatever Barbara Walters spin you put on any crtiticism in kind.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Kav said:


> How many times are you going to find cause for mentioning Jan Libourel's comment `and your manly man victory in his withdrawal from this forum?


Actually I was referring to the earlier comment in this thread in which someone lamented the fact that I was still breathing. But thank you for bringing up the previous comment from the other fellow because it had slipped my mind.



> It would be funny, were it not for the equaly sticky and polished replies of foul when your missives are 'taken out of context'


If I remember this correctly, you did blatantly take something I said and repeat it not only completely out of context, but you only repeated a small portion of what I said. Just enough to make it look like I meant something that was totally removed from what I actually said. After I brought this to your attention even one of the moderators pointed out that you conveniently failed to respond to my correction of what you said. I find it amusing when you screw things up like this and then just disappear, never taking responsibility for your screw up.

Cruiser


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> I find it amusing when you screw things up like this and then just disappear, never taking responsibility for your screw up.
> 
> Cruiser


Speaking of finding disappearing amusing, I seem to remember you quitting in a huff once. That did not seem to take.

So I guess you are guilty of the ultimate in convenient disappearing...on a temporary basis. I guess he who is without sin should toss that first rock?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Don't be ridiculous! It should always come off the role...from the top. :icon_smile:


Not if you have a two year old in the house. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Speaking of finding disappearing amusing, I seem to remember you quitting in a huff once. That did not seem to take.
> 
> So I guess you are guilty of the ultimate in convenient disappearing...on a temporary basis. I guess he who is without sin should toss that first rock?


You're right. I did vacate the premises once, not in a huff as you put it; I just stopped posting. But after getting a number of private messages from folks suggesting that I not let a handful of jerks run me off, I agreed. So here I am whether you like it or not, and here I will stay unless the mods and admins tell me to go.

If you have been reading any of my posts in the other forum you will find that I have been a good citizen and contributing member. I have received no complaints from any moderators and held my tongue, or should I say keyboard, despite the baiting I have received from a handful of folks. I will admit that I haven't been as polite to some of you in this forum, but if you go back over the threads I think you will find that in every case it has been instigated by one of those few who seem to follow me around trying to provoke me.

So keep on trying to provoke me if you find that to be fun. I will not start anything, but I won't remain silent if you go too far. Otherwise, have your juvenile fun. I'm not going anywhere. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big: I agree.
> 
> The way some react you would think this forum was devoted to curing cancer or finding a path to world peace.
> Cruiser


Says the guy who will fight over just about anything from JcPenny Tuxedos to ensuring everyone agrees with sneakers and jeans as daily attire.
MrR


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Doing one's screwing in an upward direction is preferable to stripping the threads and breaking the head off in a genuine, imported parts, assembled in American American Legend.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

zegnamtl said:


> Hear Hear!
> I dare say it has done more damage, or at least as much damage,
> as all the post about who really cares what you wear or how it is made!!
> 
> After all, in reality, we were all brought together to speak about coffee beans, _*T shits and jeans.*_


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

MrRogers said:


> Says the guy who will fight over just about anything from JcPenny Tuxedos to ensuring everyone agrees with sneakers and jeans as daily attire.


You're showing your ignorance.

Give me an example of where I have fought over a J C Penney tuxedo. I merely said that I have one and have recommended it to a couple of guys who were looking at the basic Jos. A. Banks tuxedo which costs a couple of hundred dollars more. I think the JCP is just as good for less money, but I have never fought over it or said that it was as good as the more costly offerings from places like Brooks Brothers. In fact, I've said that it isn't.

And as for sneakers and jeans as daily attire, please show me where I have ever suggested that everyone should be in agreement with me on this. Before I retired I wore a coat and tie every day, I didn't wear jeans and sneakers. I still wear a coat and tie when I'm doing something other than the typical puttering around that retired guys do. The majority of my time these days is spent on my Harley-Davidson, on the golf course, or helping friends with chores and projects. What's wrong with jeans and sneakers for these things?

Some of you guys make these type statements about me, but you never back them up with anything. With a few mouse clicks you can pull up every post I've made. If you are going to say these things about me you should at least have the common courtesy to have something to back them up. But I do understand the herd mentality that some of you live by.

Cruiser


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> You're right. I did vacate the premises once, not in a huff as you put it; I just stopped posting. But after getting a number of private messages from folks suggesting that I not let a handful of jerks run me off, I agreed. So here I am whether you like it or not, and here I will stay unless the mods and admins tell me to go.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Juvenile fun? I was pointing out that perhaps you live in a glass house, concerning your above attacks on Kav. I guess I should know better than to make a Biblical allusion...or probably an allusion of any kind.

So, since you have now called everyone that is not fond of the good old, "Al Capone was well dressed" Cruiser posts jerks, I guess we all know you are either for Cruiser or against Cruiser.

And we lost Jan for this?


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Juvenile fun? I was pointing out that perhaps you live in a glass house, concerning your above attacks on Kav. I guess I should know better than to make a Biblical allusion...or probably an allusion of any kind.
> 
> So, since you have now called everyone that is not fond of the good old, "Al Capone was well dressed" Cruiser posts jerks, I guess we all know you are either for Cruiser or against Cruiser.
> 
> And we lost Jan for this?


Ah yes, I remember Jan, (and few dozen like him that seemed to have drifted away).
Well dressed, informed but still seeking to refine and learn, posting, and sharing with others of like mind, those were the days!

Seems like only yesterday!


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Case in point...here we see an example of somebody who takes an internet message board waaaaay too seriously...kinda makes one wonder about what kind of quality of life such a person has...but whatever...
> 
> ...now, I'm sure that somehow *I'm* the @$$hole for responding to this unsolicited attack...go ahead and tell on me son...


You got me there. My life really sucks now . The high point of my miserable existence was when I was treated to the sight of your daily attire in Vegas a couple of years ago on this forum. Good times indeed. Whenever I feel depressed, I just remember those pics and it never fails to put a smile on my face. Thanks man.

Nowadays, I can still manage the occasional chuckle from reading cruiser's boorish and argumentative blatherings but it's really been downhill since those Vegas days. That thing you did with the shirt collar on the lapels - truly awesome :aportnoy:.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

EL72 said:


> You got me there. My life really sucks now . The high point of my miserable existence was when I was treated to the sight of your daily attire in Vegas a couple of years ago on this forum. Good times indeed. Whenever I feel depressed, I just remember those pics and it never fails to put a smile on my face. Thanks man.
> 
> Nowadays, I can still manage the occasional chuckle from reading cruiser's boorish and argumentative blatherings but it's really been downhill since those Vegas days. That thing you did with the shirt collar on the lapels - truly awesome :aportnoy:.


dude...you really are kinda proving my point right there...if a stranger on the internet, that you'll probably never meet in real life can have such an impact on you that you have to remember a post I must've made two frickin years ago...and if that same stranger can ruffle your feathers just by posting on the same message board as you, to the point that you have to launch a completely unprovoked offensive...well, then...either you're some kind of deranged stalker (perhaps I should start sleeping with my piece in the nightstand?) or, your real life must be really uninteresting...

either way...I'd suggest getting out more...


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Curious thing, I 'knew' Jan long before personal computers through his various efforts in periodicals. He had this pen and ink portrait and if I recall correctly wore an ascot. I'm reading co writers Skelton, Colonel Cooper, Arnold and heres some guy in an ascot. And I recall one hapless reader who decided a man in an ascot named Libourel must be some European, took him to task with a query " In your country as opposed to us americans..." and the reply looked like the printers had snagged or something it was so sharp. Those of us who took time to 'flesh out' Jan from his postings learned of his education in the classics and short tenure teaching in a ultra liberal environment as a conservative. I felt a empathy learning that. In spite of my own political leanings, One early university lesson was that these conservative guys ( and ladies) were very, very, good at what they did; the retired Diplomatic Corps poly sci instructor who specialised in South America,or the hungarian who showed me the pistol he carried in the uprising against USSR before fleeing to Austria two steps ahead of border guards.You had to actually THINK with these people, not the mindless adoration of a wannabee lakota plagiarist writing 'Little Eichmanns' articles and handing out grades like a generous despot. Jan would correct me online over really dumb grammatical gafts or geographical mixups as teacher who was ever polishing all these rough stones called students. Yes, this forum has fallen from a lined effort to so much fusing with bubbles and faux buttonholes. And I think to myself ' Am I part of this decline?' and I mourn for what was, and what should be.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

making fun of one another.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^Aaah yep, that's about where we've come to. I'm starting to think it might be time to go back to work...Howard, can you put in a good word for me at Pathmark? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> dude...you really are kinda proving my point right there...if a stranger on the internet, that you'll probably never meet in real life can have such an impact on you that you have to remember a post I must've made two frickin years ago...and if that same stranger can ruffle your feathers just by posting on the same message board as you, to the point that you have to launch a completely unprovoked offensive...well, then...either you're some kind of deranged stalker (perhaps I should start sleeping with my piece in the nightstand?) or, your real life must be really uninteresting...
> 
> either way...I'd suggest getting out more...


Of course I remember your Vegas pics. You are The Gabba Goul!! A legend in his own time. Mr. Greaseball himself. Don't kid yourself man, you have a huge Internet following. Kinda like Joey Porsche from Jersey. Are you guys related btw? I notice a certain resemblance. Don't worry about me stalking you in real life though. I'm not eligible for parole until 2011.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

EL72 said:


> Of course I remember your Vegas pics. You are The Gabba Goul!! A legend in his own time. Mr. Greaseball himself. Don't kid yourself man, you have a huge Internet following. Kinda like Joey Porsche from Jersey. Are you guys related btw? I notice a certain resemblance. Don't worry about me stalking you in real life though. I'm not eligible for parole until 2011.


well...you're good for a laugh...if nothing else...


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

EL72 said:


> Of course I remember your Vegas pics. You are The Gabba Goul!! A legend in his own time. Mr. Greaseball himself. Don't kid yourself man, you have a huge Internet following. Kinda like Joey Porsche from Jersey. Are you guys related btw? I notice a certain resemblance. Don't worry about me stalking you *in real life* though. I'm not eligible for parole until 2011.


Too much D&D? :devil:


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

ksinc said:


> Too much D&D? :devil:


I don't get it


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

MrRogers said:


> Says the guy who will fight over just about anything from JcPenny Tuxedos to ensuring everyone agrees with sneakers and jeans as daily attire.
> MrR


Having just read through this thread for the first time, I must say that I am sure you are not the only one to have noticed this irony (as a broad theme regardless of any pedantry leveled at the detail). :icon_smile:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

EL72 said:


> I don't get it


This is real life. You must have AAAC confused with Dungeons & Dragons


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^Aaah yep, that's about where we've come to. I'm starting to think it might be time to go back to work...Howard, can you put in a good word for me at Pathmark? :icon_smile_wink:


Sure I can, Eagle.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*No... not that again!!!!!*



Mr. Chatterbox said:


> Things of which I would like to see less on AAAC: THE INTERCHANGE! :devil:


U guys are silly GENTLEMEN... :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

...Paris to LA


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

omairp said:


> That's pretty over the line... even by interchange standards.


Glad you liked it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> U guys are silly GENTLEMEN... :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:
> 
> ...Paris to LA


Hey Paris,long time no see,where have you been?


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Howard said:


> Hey Paris,long time no see,where have you been?


Paris, no?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Lushington said:


> Paris, no?


She was a member on here a few years ago.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Where in world is Howard????*



Howard said:


> Hey Paris,long time no see,where have you been?


Yes Howard... U calling for me 

I'm always Here... of course :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

... Paris 2 LA


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Me ...


----------



## Lucky Strike (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

L.S.

That is a classic!
Thank you.



Lucky Strike said:


>


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

shoe porn?


----------



## Eljo'sTrent (Jun 23, 2006)

*I'd like to not see the word "tradly" written ever again...*

And the word Preppy, gone, gone..... I'd love to see more owners and buyers chat on this message board. Keep up the good work you guys. tt


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

less trolls on here.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'll leave that one alone!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> less trolls on here.


Quoted for utter irony.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I'll leave that one alone!


Why would I claim to be one? Then why am I still here for 4 years?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'll leave that alone, too.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Howard said:


> Why would I claim to be one? Then why am I still here for 4 years?


Unfortunately Robert Stack is no longer around to answer that for us.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I'll leave that alone, too.


Yeah maybe it's best if you just left that one alone too.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'll even leave that one alone. But isn't the troll strategy to cause upset to others? Becoming upset yourself is reversing the process.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

It's apparent that the great majority of people on the internet have no idea what "trolling" is, probably because most have spent a lot more time playing Dungeons & Dragons than fishing.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> It's apparent that the great majority of people on the internet have no idea what "trolling" is, probably because most have spent a lot more time playing Dungeons & Dragons than fishing.


LOL, now there's a type of trolling I can get into. I caught a pretty good sized musky a few weeks ago while trolling. I usually fish for crappie and 'gills, but every now and then we will toss out the large musky spinners.

What do you fish for, PT?


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> LOL, now there's a type of trolling I can get into. I caught a pretty good sized musky a few weeks ago while trolling. I usually fish for crappie and '*gills*, but every now and then we will toss out the large musky spinners.
> 
> What do you fish for, PT?


How do you eat yours? I like them fried with cornmeal, with cheap white(Wonder) and smeared with spicy mustard.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> How do you eat yours? I like them fried with cornmeal, with cheap white(Wonder) and smeared with spicy mustard.


Sounds good to me. I usually use what I call egg wash (egg and some milk) to coat the fillets, and then cover them with bread crumbs or cornmeal before panfrying. I eat mine with Wonder bread and spicy mustard, my wife likes tartar sauce. Sometimes I'll put a few pickle slices on top.

There's a good video on You Tube that shows how to clean 'gills. I do mine the same way...no bones and more useable meat. Make sure to use a good sharp knife.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Sounds good to me. I usually use what I call egg wash (egg and some milk) to coat the fillets, and then cover them with bread crumbs or cornmeal before panfrying. I eat mine with Wonder bread and spicy mustard, my wife likes tartar sauce. Sometimes I'll put a few pickle slices on top.
> 
> There's a good video on You Tube that shows how to clean 'gills. I do mine the same way...no bones and more useable meat. Make sure to use a good sharp knife.


fish rolled in cornmeal :aportnoy:

I love to go out and catch a fresh sea trout and fry it in cornmeal. Fried trout and scrambled eggs for breakfast is AWESOME! Believe it or not.

Crappie or "specks" are delicious that way too!


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Tell you the truth, I haven't done much fishing lately. I used to love to walk a couple creeks close to home back in South Mississippi and take red perch and green trout out of the holes. 

It's a shame, too, because last time I was there it'd all been flattened by the hurricane and then clear cut by the state. All gone.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

IMO, the best fish you will ever have is done "shore lunch" style, on the beach of a small lake in the Canadian Shield. You bring two huge cast iron fry pans, 1 lb lard, potatos, onions, and a bag of "shore lunch" coating. Build fire, put 1/2 lard in each fry pan. Fillet fish that are still squirming, coat them in shore lunch. Cut up onions and potatos. When the lard is hot, dump fish in one pan, spuds and onions in the other.

Hopefully you have some cold Canadian beer with you, sit back and enjoy nature.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

ksinc said:


> fish rolled in cornmeal :aportnoy:
> 
> I love to go out and catch a fresh sea trout and fry it in cornmeal. Fried trout and scrambled eggs for breakfast is AWESOME! Believe it or not.
> 
> Crappie or "specks" are delicious that way too!


With grits, heavy on the butter and pepper. I do Porgies with grits for breakfast, lunch, or dinner.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

ksinc said:


> fish rolled in cornmeal :aportnoy:
> 
> I love to go out and catch a fresh sea trout and fry it in cornmeal. Fried trout and scrambled eggs for breakfast is AWESOME! Believe it or not.
> 
> Crappie or "specks" are delicious that way too!


Never heard them called specks, but that makes sense...we call them slabs or papermouths. Fish 'n eggs is what we have for breakfast on fishing trips if we were lucky the day before. I have trouble cleaning trout; I never seem to be able to get all of the bones out.

There seems to be quite a few fishermen here, maybe we should start one of those social groups for those interested in fishing. :idea:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> With grits, heavy on the butter and pepper. I do Porgies with grits for breakfast, lunch, or dinner.


Porgies must be a saltwater fish, I've never heard of them. The only saltwater fishing I have done was in Florida (around Marco) for redfish, snook, tarpon and grouper.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*humm...*



Laxplayer said:


> maybe we should start one of those social groups for those interested in fishing. :idea:


Where have you been fishing lately??? :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

... everything from Paris 2 LA


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Porgies must be a saltwater fish, I've never heard of them. The only saltwater fishing I have done was in Florida (around Marco) for redfish, snook, tarpon and grouper.


Snook! :aportnoy:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

lovemeparis said:


> Where have you been fishing lately??? :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:
> 
> ... everything from Paris 2 LA


Rivers, lakes and ponds!!! :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

... everything from Ohio 2 Iowa


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I'll even leave that one alone. But isn't the troll strategy to cause upset to others? Becoming upset yourself is reversing the process.


How would I know,I'm not a troll.


----------

